# "Hello!" from Koula...



## Koula (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi all, my names Koula, I'm from Australia and I'm into phasmids and mantids (especially mantids). A friend of mine directed me to this forum and it looks awesome. B) 

I have a really nice female spiny leaf insect, she's not quite full-sized adult yet, but it's getting there. Zig-zag Wattle leaves seem to be her favourite leaf meal.

I don't have any mantises yet, but I've got a few nice set-ups ready to house some of the big green species when they become available. I currently have 2 wild-caught oothecas sitting in hathcing cups to see if anything'll happen.

I also have a large female tarantula from the Mackay/Sarina area. She's a beautiful dark grey/dusky-brown colour with black femurs, I've kept her for about 5 or 6 years now. I bred her with a local friend's male spider some years back so now her captive-bred spiderlings are likely to be among some people's collections by now.

Other animals I keep include a male southern ranges Murray Darling python, a small black rainforest scorpion, a chubby tri-colour guinea pig and a mischief of fat, spoilt fancy pet rats.

Anyhows, I'm happy to have joined the Mantidforum, it looks like a great site and hoping I make a few good friends here. :lol:


----------



## PhilinYuma (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, AZ, USA!

Those "big green mantids" that you're waiting for wouldn't happen to be Archimantis sobrina and Hierodula majuscula, would they?  

From Queensland or just there on vacation? We have a couple on the forum from NSW, who raise mantids and phasmids.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome to the fourm from florida.


----------



## grant (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome from florida  

Grant


----------



## sbugir (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome from Colorado/NSW,Oz


----------



## Rick (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## superfreak (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey mate. Nice to see you on the forum. You'll find a lot of useful info here. (And your mantids will be in the post on monday!  )


----------



## revmdn (Sep 12, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 13, 2009)

Howdy from OHIO!


----------



## d17oug18 (Sep 13, 2009)

HELLOOOOO!!!!! im douglas from california.


----------



## Boxer_Bug (Sep 13, 2009)

Hello come from california.

nice to have you.


----------



## jameslongo (Sep 14, 2009)

Hey Koula,

glad you made it! You'll be using the common names or binomials of the mantids in no time.

James (Neomantis).

Phil: big green = _Hierodula_


----------



## ismart (Sep 14, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## agent A (Sep 18, 2009)

Hi I'm Alex from the wilds of Connecticut and I like apple pie!!!


----------



## davestreasurechest (Sep 19, 2009)

welcome! from Kansas, USA


----------

